# Can I trust this aquarium



## Rausch (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 125 gal all glass aquarium built into a rec-room wall. It has been sitting dry for approximately 15 years. Did the sitting dry for that period of time do any damage to the integrity of the aquarium? Can I fill it and trust it not to leak? :animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm
Thanks Rausch


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

best bet is to throw some water in it and see how it is, I'm no expert but I would think having water in it would do more to damage the integrity than it being empty and some people have had the same fish tank for longer with no problems.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say there is a good chance it's still ok as long as it didn't stop being used due to a leak or had rough treatment since. The only way you are going to know is by putting water in it. Have mop and buckets handy just in case !


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

This is my personal opinion.....but I would take an hour or two with a razor blade and re-seal the entire tank. If you don't know how to re-seal then i guess you could fill it with water and give it a go?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Silicone doesn't "dry out", but you don't know why they stopped using it, so maybe better to take it out and test it first anyway. I'd test it even if you want to cut the old silicone out and reseal. Testing is a good time to clean the glass anyway.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

chris oe said:


> Silicone doesn't "dry out", but you don't know why they stopped using it, so maybe better to take it out and test it first anyway. I'd test it even if you want to cut the old silicone out and reseal. Testing is a good time to clean the glass anyway.


It does however shrink and sometimes break a good seal. Without use for a while it may very well have shrunk.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Rausch said:


> I have a 125 gal all glass aquarium built into a rec-room wall. It has been sitting dry for approximately 15 years. Did the sitting dry for that period of time do any damage to the integrity of the aquarium? Can I fill it and trust it not to leak? :animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm
> Thanks Rausch


Two good points where made above. Even though Silicone doesn't dry out, but it has been sitting for 15 years seals may have shrunk. I would have to say if it were me I would reseal it. Testing is a good idea, but to get 125gal. of water in it to find out is not a chance I would be willing to take. Welcome aboard. Where in Ohio are you located?


----------



## Rausch (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the good advise. *w3


----------



## Rausch (Jan 1, 2011)

Hinckley, Ohio, Medina County


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Rausch said:


> Hinckley, Ohio, Medina County


Is that above Akron going towards Lake Erie?


----------



## Rausch (Jan 1, 2011)

North West of Akron. 303 and I-71. 
Another question. I did fill the tank and let it sit for a week. No problems. seals look good and no chewed-up edges. However, I did notice on one of the seams where the two pieces of glass join, there are some pin-head bubles or white spots that are not at the edges where the glass join but in towards the middle of the joint and run for approx 4-5 inches Only on one seam. Problem? *frown


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I had some of those on my 55 for years and nothing happened. I'll admit, the last time I took the water level down I did cut them out and replace that stretch of silicone, but it was mostly due to my feeling a bit perfectionist. I was just covering the back and one of the walls with mylar and replacing the suction cups with magnets and felt terribly picky. I do feel better now that they're gone. If they're going to bug you every time you look at them, get out that razor blade. If you can just turn that side to the wall and not look at it, don't worry.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would go the extra step and just add a bead of silicone just to be on the safe side. I have had two tank blow out on me in the past. So it might just be my paranoia talk-en.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

trouble93 said:


> I would go the extra step and just add a bead of silicone just to be on the safe side. I have had two tank blow out on me in the past. So it might just be my paranoia talk-en.


Two tanks! You have had a really lot of tanks or a really lot of bad luck!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

snail said:


> Two tanks! You have had a really lot of tanks or a really lot of bad luck!


Well I have kept some kind of tank since I was 12 so yes it's been a lot of tanks.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a 150g blow a seem on me once, it was a terrible terrible lesson to learn...but when i buy a tank I re-seal it regardless of how the seals look to begin with.


----------



## whitney01 (Jan 15, 2011)

It is okay if you feel water to your aquarium as long as there is no leak..


----------



## biggmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like you should be very careful no matter what you do...


----------

